

How To Turn Off Your New Photo Viewer In Facebook - Alltopstartups
http://alltopstartups.com/2011/03/14/3-way-to-turn-off-your-new-photo-viewer-in-facebook/

======
mikerhoads
Also, if you middle mouse click on photos (which is my natural style of
browsing), you view them in the traditional non-lightbox way.

